# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Hỗ trợ doanh nghiệp vực dậy sau đại dịch

## phuong_hanh3112

*Kiến nghị chưa tăng lương cơ sở*

Trước đó, báo cáo với Quốc hội về công tác phòng chống dịch COVID-19 và những nhiệm vụ, giải pháp trọng tâm phục hồi, phát triển kinh tế, xã hội trong phiên khai mạc kỳ họp, Thủ tướng Chính phủ Nguyễn Xuân Phúc cho biết, đại dịch COVID-19 đã tác động rất mạnh đến hầu hết các ngành, lĩnh vực của nền kinh tế.

Theo Thủ tướng, thiều mặt hàng xuất khẩu chủ lực của Việt Nam, như: dệt may, da giầy, chế biến gỗ, thủy sản... sụt giảm mạnh. Hoạt động sản xuất kinh doanh gặp nhiều khó khăn ở tất cả các loại hình, quy mô doanh nghiệp thuộc mọi thành phần kinh tế và các hợp tác xã, hộ kinh doanh.
Trước khó khăn này, Chính phủ đề nghị Quốc hội xem xét, cân nhắc trước mắt chưa tăng mức lương cơ sở đối với cán bộ, công chức, viên chức, lực lượng vũ trang và lương hưu từ ngày 1/7/2020 để cùng chia sẻ khó khăn với người lao động do ảnh hưởng của đại dịch COVID-19 và có thêm nguồn lực cho các mục tiêu cấp bách.
Ngoài ra, để hỗ trợ cho các doanh nghiệp, Chính phủ đã xem xét miễn, giảm một số nghĩa vụ thuế, nộp ngân sách của các lĩnh vực, đối tượng chịu thiệt hại nặng nề do đại dịch COVID-19, trong đó giảm thuế thu nhập doanh nghiệp đối với doanh nghiệp nhỏ và siêu nhỏ.

Mới đây, Chính phủ cũng đã chính thức trình Quốc hội Dự thảo Nghị quyết về giảm thuế thu nhập doanh nghiệp phải nộp của năm 2020 đối với doanh nghiệp, hợp tác xã, đơn vị sự nghiệp và tổ chức khác. Theo đó, Chính phủ đề xuất giảm 30% số thuế thu nhập doanh nghiệp phải nộp của năm 2020 đối với trường hợp doanh nghiệp có tổng doanh thu năm nay không quá 50 tỷ đồng và có số lao động không quá 100 người gây nhiều băn khoăn trong các đại biểu.

*Hỗ trợ cả doanh nghiệp lớn để tạo “lực đẩy” phát triển*

Theo ĐB Phạm Văn Hòa (Đồng Tháp), đại dịch COVID-19 không chỉ gây khó khăn cho doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ mà còn làm ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến hoạt động sản xuất kinh doanh của các doanh nghiệp lớn. Nếu những doanh nghiệp này không sớm hồi phục thì khó tạo ra “lực đẩy” để thúc đẩy tăng trưởng kinh tế, cũng như kéo các doanh nghiệp nhỏ và vừa hồi phục.

“Vẫn biết nguồn lực của nhà nước có hạn, nếu miễn giảm thuế 30% cho tất cả các doanh nghiệp sẽ ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến nguồn thu ngân sách năm 2020. Song Chính phủ, đặc biệt là cơ quan thuế cũng cần lắng nghe để đề xuất chính sách hỗ trợ phù hợp cho các doanh nghiệp lớn hồi phục và phát triển”, ông Hòa nói. 

Theo ông Hòa, hiện nay Chính phủ đang quyết liệt kích cầu sản xuất trong nước. Thủ tướng cũng đã đồng ý giảm phí trước bạ ô tô. Riêng thuế tiêu thụ đặc biệt cho doanh nghiệp sản xuất ô tô cũng cần phải nghiên cứu xem “giãn trong thời gian 5 tháng hay 12 tháng” để phát triển thị trường tiêu thụ nội địa?

Trong khi đó, ông Trần Hoàng Ngân (Đoàn Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh)  cho rằng, tiêu chí xác định doanh thu dưới 50 tỷ đồng, có số lao động tham gia đóng bảo hiểm xã hội không quá 100 người là "hỗ trợ chưa đúng đối tượng khó khăn". Bởi doanh nghiệp có lao động càng nhiều, chi phí để giữ chân lao động lớn hơn, nên họ cũng hết sức khó khăn mà không được giảm thuế.

Đại biểu Ngọ Duy Hiểu, Phó chủ tịch Tổng liên đoàn lao động Việt Nam (đoàn Hà Nội) đưa ra cảnh báo tình trạng lợi dụng chính sách để trục lợi nếu đưa ra tiêu chí cứng như Chính phủ đề xuất. Bởi nếu đưa ra những con số như trên thì khi đó doanh nghiệp sẽ kê khai gian dối doanh thu, số lượng lao động đóng bảo hiểm xã hội để được giảm thuế.

Ngăn chặn tình trạng này, ông Hiểu đề nghị xác định rõ các loại doanh nghiệp nào thì được hỗ trợ thay vì đưa ra tiêu chí “cứng nhắc” như đề xuất của Chính phủ.

----------

